# Newbie Looking for 1st Semi Auto



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone: I am looking for my first semi-auto and would appreciate any suggestions. I am interested in something that meets the following criteria. I should first state that I carry .22LR for self-defense due to medical issues. I know that this caliber is far from ideal but it is .22LR or nothing. To help compensate a little I am now carrying 2 revolvers.

22.LR
Highly Reliable
Quality Firearm
Black Color
Available in 4" and maybe 2"
Low jam probability
Easy to Takedown 
Weight range between 15 and 25oz.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. It can become a little confusing since there are so many pistols available. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I nearly bought such a gun last spring but went with a .22LR target pistol instead which was a Ruger Mark III 22/45 LITE. Then about three or four months ago, I started thinking again about the "one that got away" and went back to see it again. The feel, the pointability, the overall practicality and obvious fun factor led me to sell the Ruger Mark III and get that first choice I had agonized over; a Smith and Wesson M&P 22. I love this little semi-auto. It is reliable, very fun to shoot, light weight, and accurate. It comes with a 12-round magazine, though only one, and is pretty simple to field strip. And it is not expensive. Made under license by Walther for S&W, I do recommend this little pistol for anyone of a mind to have a great .22LR sidearm. And it's darned good looking to boot.

Try to find one of these at your local gun shop(s) if you can so you can handle it and check it out. You will not be sorry. Here's a few links for your edification.

Product: Smith & Wesson Model M&P22 - 12 Rounds

Smith & Wesson M&P 22 Review: Should You Buy One - YouTube


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I nearly bought such a gun last spring but went with a .22LR target pistol instead which was a Ruger Mark III 22/45 LITE. Then about three or four months ago, I started thinking again about the "one that got away" and went back to see it again. The feel, the pointability, the overall practicality and obvious fun factor led me to sell the Ruger Mark III and get that first choice I had agonized over; a Smith and Wesson M&P 22. I love this little semi-auto. It is reliable, very fun to shoot, light weight, and accurate. It comes with a 12-round magazine, though only one, and is pretty simple to field strip. And it is not expensive. Made under license by Walther for S&W, I do recommend this little pistol for anyone of a mind to have a great .22LR sidearm. And it's darned good looking to boot.
> 
> Try to find one of these at your local gun shop(s) if you can so you can handle it and check it out. You will not be sorry. Here's a few links for your edification.
> 
> ...


Great recommendation Southern Boy. Just what I was looking for. Thanks. Now off to the range.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

The only gun with a low jam probability is a revolver.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ruger® SR22® Distributor Exclusives Rimfire Pistol Models

this one is awesome. I think it may fail a little in the take down phase for you though. Or I'm not that good at it. And it doesn't like the Super match grade remington ammo. seen it not like this in my pistol and another random person at a range for whatever that is worth. eats up all cheap ammo and the federal semi match auto ammo.









Browning 1911-22, Firearms, Product Family


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would recommend the Sig Mosquito .22


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures ponzer04. I just looked at the Ruger SR22 today. I did not know that the Browning 1911 was in a 22. The Browning looks very nice. How is the takedow and reliability regarding jams with the Browning?


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I nearly bought such a gun last spring but went with a .22LR target pistol instead which was a Ruger Mark III 22/45 LITE. Then about three or four months ago, I started thinking again about the "one that got away" and went back to see it again. The feel, the pointability, the overall practicality and obvious fun factor led me to sell the Ruger Mark III and get that first choice I had agonized over; a Smith and Wesson M&P 22. I love this little semi-auto. It is reliable, very fun to shoot, light weight, and accurate. It comes with a 12-round magazine, though only one, and is pretty simple to field strip. And it is not expensive. Made under license by Walther for S&W, I do recommend this little pistol for anyone of a mind to have a great .22LR sidearm. And it's darned good looking to boot.
> 
> Try to find one of these at your local gun shop(s) if you can so you can handle it and check it out. You will not be sorry. Here's a few links for your edification.
> 
> ...


I just came back from the range and happily fired my new Taurus 941 .22LR 4" and my S& M&P 15/22. The Taurus improved my accuracy greatly compared to the Ruger LCR .22LR 1.87" barrel. I was also able to get some more CCI Velocitor .22LR Ammo. Good Day.

I looked at the S&W .22LR and it is a certainly a nice pistol. I compared it to the Ruger SR22 which is a little lighther and 3.5" vs 4" barrel. The Ruger was much smaller than the Ruger. Do you have any opinions on the Ruger vs. the Browning? Thanks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Highly reliable and easy to use? I would recommend the Ruger LCR in .22 LR. You might also want to consider the LCR in .22 WMR. Not much more recoil with a bit more "Oomph" on the receiving end. I know they are not a semi-auto, but I have or have owned everything from the Ruger SR-22 to the Browning Buckmark, and I have always had some kind of issue with "click" instead of "bang", no matter what kind of ammo or gun combination. At least with a revolver it would be just a matter of pulling the trigger again...better than clearing a pistol of a dud round. JMHO.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Highly reliable and easy to use? I would recommend the Ruger LCR in .22 LR. You might also want to consider the LCR in .22 WMR. Not much more recoil with a bit more "Oomph" on the receiving end. I know they are not a semi-auto, but I have or have owned everything from the Ruger SR-22 to the Browning Buckmark, and I have always had some kind of issue with "click" instead of "bang", no matter what kind of ammo or gun combination. At least with a revolver it would be just a matter of pulling the trigger again...better than clearing a pistol of a dud round. JMHO.


Thanks for the response berettatoter. At the range I keep hearing shooters talking about the number of times that their semi-auto's jammed. Is that the constant among semi-automatic pistols, i.e., eventually all pistols will jam? Thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thanks for the response berettatoter. At the range I keep hearing shooters talking about the number of times that their semi-auto's jammed. *Is that the constant among semi-automatic pistols, i.e., eventually all pistols will jam?* Thanks.


In .22LR, it is not uncommon, but in centerfire it is not very common at all. Of course some guns tend to jam more than others but it isn't uncommon among the .22LR offerings in pistols. Most often this is an issue of ammunition or a dirty pistol or both.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> I just came back from the range and happily fired my new Taurus 941 .22LR 4" and my S& M&P 15/22. The Taurus improved my accuracy greatly compared to the Ruger LCR .22LR 1.87" barrel. I was also able to get some more CCI Velocitor .22LR Ammo. Good Day.
> 
> I looked at the S&W .22LR and it is a certainly a nice pistol. I compared it to the Ruger SR22 which is a little lighther and 3.5" vs 4" barrel. The Ruger was much smaller than the Ruger. Do you have any opinions on the Ruger vs. the Browning? Thanks.


I have no experience with either of these pistols but if I were in the market for one or the other, I would be inclined to go with the Browning 1911-22 A1. I just catches my eye more than the Ruger SR22. But the proof is in the shooting so that would really tell the tail.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have no experience with either of these pistols but if I were in the market for one or the other, I would be inclined to go with the Browning 1911-22 A1. I just catches my eye more than the Ruger SR22. But the proof is in the shooting so that would really tell the tail.


My previous post contained an error. I actually compared the Ruger SR22 vs. the S&W M&P 22. What I liked about the Ruger was that it was ligther and much smaller making easier to conceal. A youtube video that I wathched on cleaing it did not seem very difficlut. I want to buy another 3 to 4 handguns to these two models are considerations for now.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The Smith and Wesson website says that the M&P 22 weighs 24 ounces but it sure doesn't feel that heavy... more like maybe 17 or 18 ounces. The slide is a composite and the gun is hammer fired. I have three .22LR pistols and I have to say the M&P is my favorite. And quite a bit easier to clean than the other two; a Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter 5 1/2" and a Buckmark slab barrel 5 1/2". Those other two .22's are quite accurate with the edge going to the Buckmark. Anyway you look at it, a good .22LR handgun is a ball to shoot.

When I was young, I did a lot of "plinking" with .22's and loved it. We used to go down to Woodbridge. Just across the Occoquan River was a dump (it's now a marina and has been for years). The pile of stuff, from refrigerators to chairs to TV's to you name it, was maybe 25 feet tall. We'd have a ball shooting everything we could in that pile. Every once in a while a police cruiser would come around and check on us and just tell us to be careful and not shoot into the river... then he'd leave us alone to have our fun. This was in the late 60's. Bet you couldn't do this today.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

For a semi-auto .22, that may be carried, the Ruger SR22 is hard to beat.
Great little guns.

But, having owned lots of different .22 semis over the last several decades, I have never found a semi-auto .22 that is 100 % dependable.
In most cases these days NOT because the guns themselves have much for issues, it is mainly the ammo.
.22 rimfire ammo seems to be less reliable these days. 
Too many duds, with some brands being worse than others.

Unless you want to practice "clearing" drills, a lot, I would be hesitant about carrying a .22 semi-auto for self defense.
A .22 revolver would be a better choice.
Or, possibly, a .32 automatic.
There are decent .32 loads these days and the recoil, depending on the gun, shouldn't be much worse than a .22.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My wife carries a SR22. She loves it sgoots it well and is 100% confident in it. She also has a 9mm Kahr but she wouldn't carry it because the 9mm put her off. This little gun is a good gun and it is accurate. The first couple times it appears hard to take down but like anything do it a couple times and it is almost second nature. I shoot this gun pretty darn good too.

CG


----------



## Old11Bravo (Dec 24, 2013)

Taurus makes a nice little .22lr that is dependable, but best bet is to go to a Pro Shop Range and test fire a few and see what works "For You"


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thanks for the response berettatoter. At the range I keep hearing shooters talking about the number of times that their semi-auto's jammed. Is that the constant among semi-automatic pistols, i.e., eventually all pistols will jam? Thanks.


With 22 LR, Yes, due to the diameter/length ratio of the cartridge.

With centerfire pistols, occasionally. Mostly due to the shooter not having the proper grip on the firearm (Limp Wrist).

Try a 32 ACP. Not much more recoil than a .22. But with centerfire reliability. Beretta 3032 Tomcat (if you can find one) or KalTec P32 or P3 AT

If you have medical conditions that prevent you form shooting centerfire cartridges, you might want to stay away from semi-autos for self defense carry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta 3032 Tomcat


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bhoffman said:


> With 22 LR, Yes, due to the diameter/length ratio of the cartridge.
> 
> With centerfire pistols, occasionally. Mostly due to the shooter not having the proper grip on the firearm (Limp Wrist).
> 
> ...


The Kel-Tec P3AT chambers the .380ACP round. It is a better choice than their P32 but the OP has a problem with recoil so that one's off the table.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

There's only one (decent) lightweight 22 LR pistol that I know of: 

Ruger 22/45 Lite® Rimfire Pistol Models 
Gun Review: Ruger 22/45 Lite | The Truth About Guns 

Sorry, I can't do anything about, 'easy to takedown'. These pistols are, 'what they are'. It's getting one back together that seems to be the most complicated owner/user task, though. The only other suggestion? How about a Glock Model 19 with a 22 LR, 'Advantage Arms' conversion kit! 

Advantage Arms Glock GEN 4 .22LR Conversion Kit - With Cleaning Kit for Glock models 19 23 25 32 38 IN STOCK 
Advantage Arms .22 Conversion Kit Review 

Then, there's also the deluxe kit from, 'Tactical Solutions' ~ 

GlockParts.com - Product Detail - Tactical Solutions .22 Glock Compact Conversion Kit (U. S. Only) - $339.95 
Glock Plinker Tactical Solutions .22LR Conversion Kit - RECOIL 

A word about semiautomatic pistols, and potential jams: It doesn't happen that often; but, when it does, a jam has to be quickly and skillfully dealt with. Anyone who lacks the manual dexterity to expeditiously clear a jam really shouldn't rely upon a sem-auto pistol for self-defense. (Sorry, but there's just no getting around this operating criterion. Being able to smoothly clear a jam is part of the semiautomatic pistol drill.)


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply GlockDoctor. 

Your response was very helpful and informative. I did not know about the Glock conversion kit. I believe that you are confirming what other information that I have found about potential jams. I am not very good with manual dexterity and therefore would probably have trouble with a jam in a self-defense situation. I was considering the Ruger SR-22 but I am now thinking of just getting another LCR .22LR but with the Crimson Laser Tracer. The reason that I simply do not add a Tracer to my current LCR is that since I am using .22LR for self-defense (medical issues prevent a higher caliber) I may need more than 8 rounds especially with more than one attacker. I just also purchased a Taurus 94, .22LR 4" SS used and found that my accuracy improved greatly. The only disadvantage is that both guns and my 2 cells are heavy on my belt and the 4" is a little long for CCW. Thus, I will be getting my 2nd LCR soon.

I would like a semi-auto but if it is not for self-defense, then I need a good justification that it provides something over my LCR. Of course the .22LR Semi's only go as high as 10 or 12 rounds (S&W M&P 22) and do not offer much advantage over the 8 shot LCR.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

The Ruger SR22 is an excellent choice. I have one and frankly have put it through it's paces with all kinds of .22 LR ammo...it ate it all. It is concealable as well. I personally endorse Ruger to all my friends from the SR1911, MkIII lite, and so on. The other Ruger I have is a Ruger Mk 1 with the 6 inch barrel. She is a VERY accurate gun...Ruger....you can't go wrong with them....and if for some reason you get a lemon....which I would be shocked if you did.....they will make it right.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thanks for the reply GlockDoctor.
> 
> Your response was very helpful and informative. ....... I would like a semi-auto but if it is not for self-defense, then I need a good justification that it provides something over my LCR. Of course the .22LR Semi's only go as high as 10 or 12 rounds (S&W M&P 22) and do not offer much advantage over the 8 shot LCR.


You're welcome!

A revolver with a 4 inch barrel is, approximately, the same size as a Glock Model 19. Many gunmen, also, believe that a revolver with a 4 inch barrel is the quintessential combat handgun. Several of my FBI acquaintances used to carry S&W Model 10's with 4 inch barrels; and I can tell you that they used them well. I've, also, got some experience with CQB pistol gunfighting; consequently, I burden myself by carrying a huge Glock Model 21 around with me all day long. (I'll do it again today.)

There is a truism here: In a pistol gunfight there is, absolutely, no such thing as a handgun that is too large, or too heavy. (Too big a caliber? Yes, but not too large or too heavy? No!) I have three EDC handguns that I alternate between, and regularly carry: A Glock Model 21, a Glock Model 19, and a Smith & Wesson Model 686 with a 2 1/2 barrel that I, occasionally, carry along with a pair of Safariland, 'Comp II' (compression-release) speedloaders. (Not anymore, but I used to shoot PPC every week. So, I do have experience with revolvers - a lot of it!) For anyone who requires a 22 LR revolver, right now, Sturm-Ruger has an opportunity waiting for them:

http://www.ruger.com/products/sp101...enie/manuflink.asp?manuf=Ruger&item=&sku=5765

I finally found a decent custom-holster maker. My Christmas present to myself this year is going to be a custom leather holster for my very hard-to-fit, 3 inch barreled, Ruger SP-101. HKS makes (rotary-release) speedloaders for this revolver, and for the Model 5765, 22 LR version described above. When I carry a revolver the speedloaders are carried immediately in front of the holster. I've got revolver loading down to, 'a science'; and, trust me, 6 + 6 + 6 (for a total of 18 available rounds) is enough ammunition for, even, two assailants.

http://www.pistoleer.com/hks/revolver/ 
http://www.pistoleer.com/hks/cases/

There are three, 'secrets' to carrying and successfully using a 22 LR revolver: (1) Keep your fired groups nice 'n tight. Don't allow your shots to spread out across the target's torso. (2) Discharge the pistol in one continuous burst and, then, immediately reload. (3) Take Jim Cirillo's advice: Carry your speedloaders at the front of your belt and ALWAYS load a combat revolver WITH YOUR STRONG HAND. (I believe Cirillo actually said, '_Only an idiot tries to load a (combat) revolver with his weak hand._')

One of my gun clubs has a large number of shooters who use Ruger Mark II, and III 22 LR semi-automatic pistols. This club runs steel target, 22 LR, pistol matches all summer long; and, quite frankly, I don't see these Ruger, 'Mark Series' pistols jamming up all that often. The same couple of guys seem to have a majority of the VERY FEW jamming problems I've seen. (I don't know, 'Why'?) What 22 LR pistol have I seen jam most often? The SIG, 'Mosquito'.

If I didn't already own an excellent 22 LR, S&W, K-17, 'Combat Masterpiece' revolver I'd run right out this month and purchase an (almost) equivalent 22 LR, Sturm-Ruger SP-101 with the new 4 inch barrel. Good luck to you!

NOTE: For whatever it's worth, I am NOT a believer in the (presumed) efficacy of short barreled, 22 LR, self-defense revolvers. Me, personally? I'm convinced that a knife is a better CQB weapon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

HandgunsAreGreat;

I bought a Ruger Mark III 22/45 LITE last spring when I was agonizing over that gun and the M&P 22. I wound up selling the Ruger to a friend and getting the M&P last summer and am very pleased with my decision. You mentioned that manual dexterity is a problem. Well the Ruger Mark series is not going to work as well for you as the M&P and the same can be said about the Browning Buckmark. The reason is the bolt. Grabbing it and retracting it is going to be more of an effort for you with your condition.

One of my neighbor friends has a similar problem. His thumbs are weak (had surgery on one of them and probably needs surgery on the other one). He has a problem loading his G17 magazines with just five rounds when we go to the range... I have to load the last two for him. He also had problems with my Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter and its bold. The Ruger Mark series are fine guns and a heck of a lot of fun to shoot. But if you have difficulty with the bolt, you are not going to shoot them.

I am not trying to sell you on the M&P, just offering some information. The Glock .22 conversion kits are nice. I have never used one but I have seen them at one of my local gun stores. But since you are married to the .22, that would be a waste of money in my opinion. Stick with a gun that was build around the .22 cartridge. And from everything you've said, a revolver is your best bet.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> HandgunsAreGreat;
> 
> I bought a Ruger Mark III 22/45 LITE last spring when I was agonizing over that gun and the M&P 22. I wound up selling the Ruger to a friend and getting the M&P last summer and am very pleased with my decision. You mentioned that manual dexterity is a problem. Well the Ruger Mark series is not going to work as well for you as the M&P and the same can be said about the Browning Buckmark. The reason is the bolt. Grabbing it and retracting it is going to be more of an effort for you with your condition.
> 
> ...


SouthernBoy: I believe that you are correct. It will work best for me to stay with revolvers. Semi-automatics are very aesthetically pleasing. To me some of them look like high tech works of art. The Ruger LCR revolvers are very nice and high tech looking. The polymer, matte black finish, and hidden hammer make for an attractive gun. I am now thinking of buying a 2nd one with the Crimson Trace Laser.

By the way, one gun that I had a toy gun in my childhood was a Wyatt Earp revolver with the very long barrell. Do you know of any companies who would produce such a firearm?

Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Glock Doctor;

Gotta say that Ruger SP101 looks great. I didn't know they offered this model in .22LR but I do now. Good for them.

You mentioned that you have three carry guns among which you alternate between them. I have four different gun manufacturers' guns that I also maintain in my carry stable. I do have other guns in my collection but the ones in my carry stable are there because of certain criteria which I have deemed to be important to me in my list of requirements for a carry handgun. Most always when I venture out, one of my gen3 G23's rides on my belt. But there are also M&P's, Kahr's, and one Ruger, an LCP, that are where they are because of good reasons.

Some will tell you that you should only train with and kept one gun for your SD work. While I completely understand the logic and sense to this, I know that one gun is not going to serve every single purpose for which I may demand of it. And that is why there is more than one in my stable, available to me should I be of a wont to call upon a different one of them.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> SouthernBoy: I believe that you are correct. It will work best for me to stay with revolvers. Semi-automatics are very aesthetically pleasing. To me some of them look like high tech works of art. The Ruger LCR revolvers are very nice and high tech looking. The polymer, matte black finish, and hidden hammer make for an attractive gun. I am now thinking of buying a 2nd one with the Crimson Trace Laser.
> 
> By the way, one gun that I had a toy gun in my childhood was a Wyatt Earp revolver with the very long barrell. Do you know of any companies who would produce such a firearm?
> 
> Thanks


Yes there have been some companies produce their versions of the "Buntline Special" over the years including Colt. I don't know of any currently being made at this time.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's what you're looking for: http://www.gunblast.com/Freedom_97-22.htm (Very well made, able to be custom-built to your own specifications, and predictably expensive!)

Here's the company's website: http://www.freedomarms.com/

SouthernBoy, I've never bought into the, 'just one gun' myth either. Originally I was trained to, quite literally, pick up a gun, (any gun) and use it. Given my druthers I'd prefer to carry my S&W, Model 686 along with two speedloaders; and that would be that. Except, as even the most stolid among us has figured out, we no longer live in so secure a world.

The national social environment has changed from one of Christianity, first, to Christianity, last. America's modern, drug-soaked, hedonistic, and constantly expanding, socialist culture requires its citizens to carry a lot more than just a slow-to-load six-shooter in order to survive on today's increasingly godless, 'mean streets'. (If the druggers, and street gangs don't get you, then, the self-serving and venal socialist politicians will!)

I can't say that I like carrying a (truly ugly) Glock pistol; I can, only, say that I know better than not to. As for the rationale that a pistolero should be intimately familiar with his weapon, and thoroughly practiced with it? Well, &#8230;&#8230; every gunman should be intimately familiar with his sidearm; but, the obsession with being thoroughly practiced with only one or two guns? Naaa! I do far more shooting than that. I'm good with guns - Period! If you want to get right down to the heart of the matter: Rather than waste your time and training on becoming, 'good with one gun' become good with the technique - Instead!

For instance, whenever I pick up a revolver my thumbs automatically curl downward; but when I handle a semi-auto my thumbs remain pointed straight out. With a single-action trigger I tend to split the pad; with a double-action trigger I tend to work it from closer to the distal joint. THE TECHNIQUE IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN THE TYPE OF GUN. This said, there really is no difference in the (combat) front sight picture. No matter the pistol THAT always remains the same.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> Here's what you're looking for: Freedom Arms Model 97 .22 Rimfire (Very well made, able to be custom-built to your own specifications, and predictably expensive!)
> 
> Here's the company's website: FREEDOM ARMS INC
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply GlockDoctor. The revolver and the options are great. One can design one's sidearm. Unfortunately such a revolver would cost me over 3K. Unfortunately I will have to find a cheaper option for now.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry, can't do anything about the price; and I'm presently unaware of anyone else who's manufacturing this particular design in a revolver.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

*Tried New Guns*

Hello Everyone:

I had a nice visit to the range today. I rented a Ruger SR-22 and shot about 50 rounds with it. I liked the gun. It was easy to operate and work the slide. Since I already have 3 .22LR revolvers I am not sure that I am going to add another one. It does not provide me with anything that is greatly different from what I have. My revolvers hold only 2 shots less and also shoot .22LR.

I did test out my new and 2nd Ruger LCR (.22LR) excepts this one has the CT Lasergrips. I am still adjusting to the laser but one must have a steady hand for it to work. I bought a 2nd LCR since I am only carrying concealed .22LR due to arthritis. With a .22LR one may need more than 8 rounds especially if there is more than one attacker.

Is anyone familiar with the FN 57, 20oz, 20 round magazine, and 5.7X28mm ammo? I was told it was a very powerful round but with low recoil.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> I bought a 2nd LCR since I am only carrying concealed .22LR due to arthritis. With a .22LR one may need more than 8 rounds especially if there is more than one attacker.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the FN 57, 20oz, 20 round magazine, and 5.7X28mm ammo? I was told it was a very powerful round but with low recoil.


That is called a "Texas Reload".


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Bhoffman said:


> That is called a "Texas Reload".


Thanks Bhoffman: I did not know that carrying/shooting style was called the "Texas Reload." In fact I found an interesting video showing someone firing one revolver, a 2nd, a shotgun, and then an AK. At the end the person calmly states "...and that is a Texas Reload."

The Texas Reload - YouTube


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm going to second the Sig Mosquito .22 as a viable and reliable hand gun. I purchased a Mosquito in April 2013, after reading about 500 pages
of reviews that ranged from " I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole" to "I think this the sweetest hand gun I've ever had in my hand". That being said,
I soon discovered the early production models were pretty poor performers and had a lot of jamming issues. That was in '07,08. 
My Mosquito was built in 3-13 and as such,dead new when I received it. I experienced none of the early production problems with FTL,FTF and FTE.
I did follow the Sig recommendations and used CCI minimags to break it in,then I only use Hy velocity, Copper plated bullets . The Mosquito
has a low tolerance for cheap low velocity ammo ,but with good ammo it's a great performer.

.........................Jack


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

spooler41 said:


> I'm going to second the Sig Mosquito .22 as a viable and reliable hand gun. I purchased a Mosquito in April 2013, after reading about 500 pages
> of reviews that ranged from " I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole" to "I think this the sweetest hand gun I've ever had in my hand". That being said,
> I soon discovered the early production models were pretty poor performers and had a lot of jamming issues. That was in '07,08.
> My Mosquito was built in 3-13 and as such,dead new when I received it. I experienced none of the early production problems with FTL,FTF and FTE.
> ...


Thanks Jack I found you experience helpful. I am still reviewing semi-auto and was just watching a YouTube review today. The person stated that the SS M is very accurate since it has a fixed barrel.

2 Questions if I may: 1) any thoughts on FNH 57n, 5.76mm? For a recoil sensitive shooter I thought that it was a possible answer to get higher stopping power but I can only find very little of the ammo. Is ammo scarcity a realistic concern about this pistol?

2) are there any .380 semi-auto's weighing about 20 oz.? Thanks.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thanks Jack I found you experience helpful. I am still reviewing semi-auto and was just watching a YouTube review today. The person stated that the SS M is very accurate since it has a fixed barrel.
> 
> 2 Questions if I may: 1) any thoughts on FNH 57n, 5.76mm? For a recoil sensitive shooter I thought that it was a possible answer to get higher stopping power but I can only find very little of the ammo. Is ammo scarcity a realistic concern about this pistol?
> 
> 2) are there any .380 semi-auto's weighing about 20 oz.? Thanks.


On No. 2 I meant to say "are there any .32 acp semi auto's weighing about 20oz?"


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Beretta 3032 Tomcat 14.5 Oz.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Bhoffman said:


> Beretta 3032 Tomcat 14.5 Oz.


Thanks Bhoffman I will take a look. How would the recoil compare to a .22lr of the same gun weight? Would it be signiifaly more with the .32 vs. 22LR? That is if both handguns weighed about 14oz!


----------

